# Show us your Mercedes



## sipeurope

Like title says..... let´s going to see this amazing cars!!!!

CLA 220cdi:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Wife's A180 CDI.


----------



## DMH-01




----------



## steviebabe0

C220cdi AMG Sport Plus


----------



## sipeurope

No more???

I love Merch!


----------



## Brigham1806

Here's mine...






































Sorry about the quality... I've used tap talk to upload


----------



## IanG

I'll get some pictures up later when I've given it a quick spruce up


----------



## LSpec

Wow nice cars, but the A180 its my dream


----------



## IanG

Heres mine C220 AMG Sport sorry but only had phone with me and it was too cold to be messing about with the DSLR


----------



## BenzCLA

*Merc CLA AMG-Line with Carlsson kit*

My Merc CLA AMG-Line with a Carlsson Engine kit installed.. Detailed with AMMO Skid and SwissVax Best-of-Show. Next up is a complete Modesta treatment to see how that stuff behaves.


----------



## Moorin

Another CLA-AMG


----------



## Serkie

Our 'family' car.


----------



## IanG

Serkie said:


> Our 'family' car


Now that is nice!


----------



## Guitarjon

You lot have some nice cars. There isn't one on this thread I don't like!


----------



## G3BML

Well this is my pride and joy!
View attachment 34559


----------



## Frans D

I haven't got one, but I hope you don't mind me putting up some pics of the ones I maintain.

The first one is my bosses CLS.
Besides detailing it, I also spend a lot of hours in it, visiting customers together with my boss;




























And the other one is a 1964 Mercedes 220 SE Coupé of a polish friend of mine.
He is the organiser of one of the biggest Classic Mercedes meetings in Poland.
Every year he invites me for this event as a VIP guest and as a "thank you" I always detail his classic beauty for him;




























-


----------



## G3BML

View attachment 34560


My C class Sport Plus and my dads C63 AMG with performance package

The interior of the C63 AMG after I gave it some autofinesse loving (ps notice the jewsons Carpet protectors :lol::lol::lol: )


----------



## Aisamasa

Here´s mine:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thunderbird 4 :thumb:














































And the bit I like :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87

Here is mine







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
And parked next to my old car  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## martyp

My CLK, now slowly rusting away... :lol:



Back in Summer after a :detailer:


----------



## mick aldo

*Sl63 amg*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Serkie

What a BEAST!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Damn, what a machiiiiiiine! :argie:

You've all seen these shots before, but here's my CLK, now protected from rusting away after plastering about 54 gallons of Bilt Hamber stuff on it's hull 









I'm biased, but after having 2 of these, a V8 coupe and this supercharged 4 banger cabby; a V8 cabby would complete the set nicely wouldn't it :driver:


----------



## Kiashuma

All great pics but my favs are Bouncers & cookiemonsters. Really nice to see an older Merc without the rotten wings and arches, there a credit to you


----------



## sipeurope

Nice Cars


----------



## KillerHERTZ

CLK270 CDI with Quad Pipes + '63 Front bumper + Facelift rear lights & grill


----------



## kove

Mercedes A200 with AMG Package

















Greets Kove


----------



## kove

Mercedes 190E 2.5-16V

I love this car soooo much. You can really feel the street while driving this thing 













  






Greets Kove


----------



## kove

My Old Mercedes 190E 2.0 --> It made 430000 Kilometers















Greets Kove


----------



## kove

My 190E 1.8 --> My everydays Car

















Greets Kove


----------



## martyp

Kove, absolutely love your 190E 2.5-16V (with the 1.8 badge :lol and the real 190E 1.8 -both an absolute credit to you. 

Love the 190 body shape!


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Love the W210 from The Bouncer there. As said already,seeing one with zero rust is a true credit to you mate.
Mind you,some of these (if you can find one) weren't made from the rubbish steel.

Here's my 1993 Bornite W124 E220 Sportline Coupe.
Not great photos,but not bad bearing in mind I'd painted the wings from a rattle can,then mopped in a morning.Also that there's 3 shades of Bornite,and they'd supplied the wrong one!














































Steve :wave:


----------



## Chicane

My dad's 190 LE, He served his time at Mercedes and spent years looking for the right one! It will be getting some gtechniq treatment when (if) the warmer weather hits so may do a little showroom thead. :thumb:


----------



## Aletank

Dec 2003 C180k Avantgarde with Sports Pack
53k Miles
1 Previous Owner(mercmanuk)
Obsidian Black
AMG Genuine Boot Lip
Alloys Redone In Black Chrome 
Pentagon Light Smoke Tinted Windows All Round 
Full Leather
60/40 Split Fold Rear Seats
COMAND


----------



## olliecampbell

My old 187k 190 tank...cracking car.


----------



## ocdetailer

Here are a couple that I have detailed:

'07 S350 in Flint Grey, after a 14hr enhancement detail using Rupes Bigfoot system and finished in Swissvax Endurance

















and a 2010 C250 CGI after an 8hr enhancement detail, no paint correction needed, finished in SV Endurance


----------



## torkertony

My W201 190E 2.5-16 (1991 H). I've owned the car for the past 18 years and it was my daily driver for just over half of that time before I garaged it due to getting a company car. It only gets used for the odd trip out and classic car shows nowa days 





















:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO

That is awesome!!! Love a 190 2.5 and that looks incredible! Well done chap for staying on top of her. Great colour too!


----------



## torkertony

W111 300SE Fintail (1965) aptly named 'The Duchess'. Barn find in 2008 and restored throughout 2008/09. I owned the car for only 4 years and it sold back to Mercedes-Benz UK in 2012. Whilst I owned the vehicle, it scooped 1st Place in 2009 for 'Best 1960's Saloon' at Tatton Park Classic Car Show and then again at Tatton Park in 2011 she was awarded 1st Place for 'Best German Saloon'.











:thumb:


----------



## Cmak444

Very nice cars I miss my merc 😩


----------



## tommyboy40

here's Mine


----------



## ted11

tommyboy40 said:


> here's Mine
> View attachment 37111


I love the R129 cars, in my opinion they still look current, nice car mate.


----------



## tommyboy40

ted11 said:


> I love the R129 cars, in my opinion they still look current, nice car mate.


well Ted you're going to see it reasonably soon. I need to take some pics of the problem areas and get an idea of the price to sort them out


----------



## vRS Carl

This is my C350 CDI AMG Sport

Only had it a month and already done 4k miles in it. But 2500 of that was a 3 week road trip to Italy.


----------



## CliveP

Couple pics of my little toy. So love driving it, feels so in touch with the road and just rolls effortlessly......


















Regards,
Clive.


----------



## h13ulk

Few of mine, hope you all like it


----------



## VTR_Craig

Not too bad for a 12 year old daily driver with over 120000 miles on the clock


----------



## knightstemplar

Mine, had it 7 months now and never missed a beat :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

A few of mine - had it since new but goes soon.
3yrs of ONR and never machine polished :thumb:
IMG_0786 by Bigpikle, on Flickr
IMG_0787 by Bigpikle, on IMG_0788 by Bigpikle, on IMG_0791 by Bigpikle, on Flickr


----------



## mcla13

Here's my 2 babies
Cla 180 amg sport

















A180 amg sport


----------



## MDC250

C250 CDI, had her a year now and still loving every second.

Car has more sets of wheels than I have shoes... main 7 spoke 18"AMGs, refurbed set of 17" AMGs in anthracite and a set of 17" winter wheels...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Pan Man

Here's mine after a great detail.

The link that did not post for some reason is after a wash about 12 months on.



http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ThePanMan51/media/AshinyMercedes_zps104238bf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Davemm

Mine a couple of weeks ago after a quick polish and seal C250 Coupe (excuse the poor iphone pic)


----------



## MDC250

mcla13 said:


> Here's my 2 babies
> Cla 180 amg sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A180 amg sport


CLA looks very purposeful from the front, still can't make my mind up about the back half...


----------



## mcla13

MDC250 said:


> CLA looks very purposeful from the front, still can't make my mind up about the back half...


I know what you mean I think it's a love or hate kinda thing, can look like a cartoon bulldog from some angles but I prefer my a class if I'm honest.


----------



## MDC250

Don't get me wrong both look good and to be in top order :thumb:


----------



## Shanukes




----------



## Mashburn




----------



## mcla13

MDC250 said:


> Don't get me wrong both look good and to be in top order :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## MDC250

Mashburn...that's some shot the last pic!


----------



## Exotica




----------



## Mashburn

MDC250 said:


> Mashburn...that's some shot the last pic!


Thank you.

And it was taken with a phone!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Here's mine, still only 600 miles on the clock!

Need some better pics though!


----------



## WP-UK

Resurrecting this thread as I finally got round to taking some photos of my C220 AMG Sport.


----------



## m4rkymark

I don't get mine until a week on Monday - on 1st sept.  can't wait as I'm driving my mums corsa until it turns up...


----------



## Cisteve

The old 202! 17 years old with 60K when i bought it as a runaround, turned out to be such a good car i gave it to my 88 year old grandad, says it the closest thing he'll ever have to a rolls royce!


----------



## cafehag

Spectacularly good car the W202. I had three of them over a total of nine years - I'd never have a W203 though.


----------



## Mr_Hanky

She's a big old boat


----------



## organisys

New family car.

W246 - B200 CDI Sport.


----------



## Cisteve

cafehag said:


> Spectacularly good car the W202. I had three of them over a total of nine years - I'd never have a W203 though.


I was suprised by just how good it was, bought it with 3 weeks MOT and a burst brake pipe for £360. 1 owner, FSH, leather, cc etc.

It even made me grin when i was driving it 20 odd mile journey home with no brakes at all! Put a new bit of pipe in when i got it home and it was roadworthy within 2 hours!, stuck it in for an MOT and it needed a clip for the brake pipe, which the tester stuck on for free, and this years MOT when my grandad stuck it in, went straight through!

Had a sit in a W203........really wasnt keen! 202 was a far comfier car!


----------



## polac5397

wifes runaround


----------



## m500dpp

OK heres mine, not as clean as it should be......

It's a CDi250 auto AMG Sport, light grey Leather, panaoramic sunroof, 26k miles on a 10 plate, thought is was good value at £15750 from main dlr.

Why are most Mercs only available in 50 shades of grey? This is Indigo blue light metallic and the colour was what really drew me to this car.....


----------



## Naddy37

Not the best pic, but then, it was raining....

Had it since March, 35 miles on the clock, it's now sitting at just over 31k miles!!.


----------



## Sanke

First post from me....

So here is my A45, with TCU and ECU upgrades from Rebellion. Currently pushing 410bhp with 500+NM.










S


----------



## Tembaco

Here is my w203 220 CDI from 2005 almost Full option Avangarde with sport pakkage. Miss sunroof and trailer hook.


----------



## litcan91

Aletank said:


> Dec 2003 C180k Avantgarde with Sports Pack
> 53k Miles
> 1 Previous Owner(mercmanuk)
> Obsidian Black
> AMG Genuine Boot Lip
> Alloys Redone In Black Chrome
> Pentagon Light Smoke Tinted Windows All Round
> Full Leather
> 60/40 Split Fold Rear Seats
> COMAND


I like that phone holder, really neat! where can I get one for my CLK?


----------



## Aletank

litcan91 said:


> I like that phone holder, really neat! where can I get one for my CLK?


 The Cradle is from CarComm . The part its attached to was on the car when I got it, so can't help there.


----------



## prkprk1

Here's mine at the moment.....










Ordered a C class C300 Hybrid AMG with premium plus pack, 19s and tints. Delivery date........ 25th Jan - doh!

Sooooo excited!


----------



## amzchhabra

Here is my current Merc, 2012 E250 CDI Coupe, in Silver with Red Leather!







And the rest of the household too... We like silver...


----------



## mikster

[/url

[url=https://postimg.org/image/7k0kzd7ef/]


----------



## b19bst




----------



## Naddy37

E300. About 15 months old, and already hitting nearly 110k


----------



## DuncanB




----------



## Cookies

neilos said:


> E300. About 15 months old, and already hitting nearly 110k


110k in 15 months chum?? Did you do the take away deliveries for Tim Peake by any chance? Lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Cookies said:


> 110k in 15 months chum?? Did you do the take away deliveries for Tim Peake by any chance? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Lol, not quite. Chauffeur


----------



## mikster

DuncanB said:


>


Nice one :driver:


----------



## wd40

My C200 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e213/clairechong/WAXSTOCK%202016%20155_
.jpg


----------



## Sanke

Steve

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

chongo said:


> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e213/clairechong/WAXSTOCK%202016%20155_
> .jpg


I just love your car and the way it looks
Hope to see it in the flesh quite soon


----------



## chongo

Cheers pal, should be a good meet at Matts, looking forward to it putting faces to names.


----------



## Zetec-al

Love your Merc Chongo.

I have cleaned one exactly the same as this a couple of months ago. It was the 3litre hybrid engine and went pretty well.

What engine does yours have in it?


----------



## chongo

Zetec-al said:


> Love your Merc Chongo.
> 
> I have cleaned one exactly the same as this a couple of months ago. It was the 3litre hybrid engine and went pretty well.
> 
> What engine does yours have in it?


It's a 220D mate:thumb:, it's got premium plus as a extra, panoramic roof, red leather, 19" alloys, and so on, but I still miss my c63:wall: am a sucker for black cars, but a nightmare to keep the swirls away:devil:


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> It's a 220D mate:thumb:, it's got premium plus as a extra, panoramic roof, red leather, 19" alloys, and so on, but I still miss my c63:wall: am a sucker for black cars, but a nightmare to keep the swirls away


That's a really beautiful car chum. Great spec too.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanB

I'm wasting my time putting a C63 up?


----------



## chongo

DuncanB said:


> I'm wasting my time putting a C63 up?


Are you mad:devil: get it up:wall: my fav car of all time.
This is my old one:thumb:


----------



## Joshsl

My clk 320cdi sport

I've been toying with replacing it since the little one came along but I can't think of anything I can replace it with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanB

chongo said:


> Are you mad:devil: get it up:wall: my fav car of all time.
> This is my old one:thumb:


Beautiful car mate!


----------



## Bero

My C-class and a friends A class









And next to my new car, similar cars really.....0.0Ltr Leaf and 6.2ltr C-class :lol:










P.S. In the photo I was making a new boot floor to prevent the Leaf charging cables taking up 1/2 the boot.


----------



## chongo

Bero said:


> My C-class and a friends A class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next to my new car, similar cars really.....0.0Ltr Leaf and 6.2ltr C-class :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. In the photo I was making a new boot floor to prevent the Leaf charging cables taking up 1/2 the boot.


Nice c63 mate:doublesho what year, and get them Windows tinted:thumb:


----------



## Evo II

Here´s mine, enjoy !


----------



## Evo II

The rest of them!


----------



## chongo

That EVO is one of my favourites cars ever, are they all yours?


----------



## Evo II

Hi Chongo, yes they are.


----------



## Evo II

Yes, the Evo for me is the most important car to Mercedes and incredible radical for those years. Same as the 560 Sec AMG D.O.H.C. Wide body.
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Bero

chongo said:


> Nice c63 mate:doublesho what year, and get them Windows tinted:thumb:


It's a 2012. I would rather have the roof black vinyl before windows tinted, the the black sunroof blends in with teh rest of the roof.

Although I'm thinking of selling it.



Evo II said:


> Yes, the Evo for me is the most important car to Mercedes and incredible radical for those years. Same as the 560 Sec AMG D.O.H.C. Wide body.
> Enjoy the pics.


That Evo is V.nice!


----------



## Von Graf

Hi
New to this forum, and I am really impressed over all the knowledge that are in here..
Also many nice mercs, and here is one of mine..


----------



## andy665

Cannot begin to compare to the beauty of the above but you can see the brand link I think


----------



## pee

Von Graf said:


> Hi
> New to this forum, and I am really impressed over all the knowledge that are in here..
> Also many nice mercs, and here is one of mine..


That looks lovely :argie:


----------



## steveosri

http://[URL=http://s236.photobucket.com/user/stevendonkey/media/IMG_2053.jpg.html]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## steveosri




----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## chongo




----------



## Hufty

[/URL

[URL=http://s725.photobucket.com/user/Hufted29/media/Gloss%20It%20quick%20detailer%20gloss%20enhancer/DD854F21-EC97-46A7-9C7D-10EB5C084325_zpsc2j1pkm2.jpg.html]


----------



## DuncanB




----------



## Leopold

Hi, Here's a pic of my old Merc 190E


----------



## akuji




----------



## Von Graf

Many nice mercs here, I add my daily driver:








And another classic:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Von Graf said:


> Many nice mercs here, I add my daily driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another classic:


That is stunning, what a lovely colour :argie:, did that Merc need a lot of restoring?


----------



## Justin2

Von Graf said:


> Hi
> New to this forum, and I am really impressed over all the knowledge that are in here..
> Also many nice mercs, and here is one of mine..


Stunning car fair play!


----------



## Justin2

chongo said:


>


Stunning in grey mate fair play!


----------



## Cons91

Von Graf said:


> Hi
> New to this forum, and I am really impressed over all the knowledge that are in here..
> Also many nice mercs, and here is one of mine..


I'm not a fan of old cars but this one looks absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## RaceGlazer

Here's ours:


----------



## thestig84

m500dpp said:


> OK heres mine, not as clean as it should be......
> 
> It's a CDi250 auto AMG Sport, light grey Leather, panaoramic sunroof, 26k miles on a 10 plate, thought is was good value at £15750 from main dlr.
> 
> Why are most Mercs only available in 50 shades of grey? This is Indigo blue light metallic and the colour was what really drew me to this car.....


That looks fantastic. I totally agree with you about the colour. To be honest I was unsure when I saw the advert for mine but absolutely love it since I bought the car.

Ive yet to give it a full going over and take proper pictures but here are a couple quick ones


----------



## Maniac

__
https://flic.kr/p/r26Yv2


----------



## DBSK




----------



## Boycie999




----------



## Gixxer6

RaceGlazer said:


> Here's ours:


That's a Nissan with a Merc badge under that cover Mark!


----------



## ARTB1400

Gixxer6 said:


> That's a Nissan with a Merc badge under that cover Mark!


Cover detailed ...


----------



## vo04lan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon_H

.....and from just up the road in Fareham


----------



## RonanF

Jon_H said:


> .....and from just up the road in Fareham
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Elmer12345/IMG_3892_zpsdvzlbtbn.jpg[/IMG
> 
> :)[/quote]
> 
> Love those wheels, really suit the car:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Picked this up a week ago today, it's my dads but i look after all of our 5 cars and i'm fully comp on it 
Haven't had a chance to clean it yet, haven't done any of our cars in over 2 months due to weather and building work 

S500 coupe

IMG-20171025-WA0008 by Jason, on Flickr
20171028_175212 by Jason, on Flickr

Which replaced our GLE 350d coupe

IMG_2777 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Merc5152

*My c class*

My pride and joy. Best car I have ever had. Absolutely love it.....


----------



## euge07

Jon_H said:


> .....and from just up the road in Fareham


 :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## MSwiss

This is my mine, GLC43 AMG so far I am loving it.


----------



## MSwiss

Merc5152 said:


> My pride and joy. Best car I have ever had. Absolutely love it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the colour of this one:thumb:


----------



## m500dpp

Not on the exciting list but I've had a Porsche, SLK various merc saloons with great big wheels and skinny tyres, and it's time for a long term keeper. It's a 250 diesel,9 speed auto, 17" wheels etc. Very comfortable, practical and effortless to drive. Carries my radio controlled boats easily, and would be great for the dog if he wasnt scared stiff of the power tailgate!


----------



## marc-l

Maybe I "over polished it" 
(or I like the e-class)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E250Coupe

E250 coupe reporting for duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

